
ICE hacked its algorithmic risk-assessment tool, it always recommended detention - rumcajz
https://boingboing.net/2018/06/26/software-formalities.html
======
rumcajz
That much for ML fairness.

~~~
agency
As Maciej put it[1]: "Machine learning is like money laundering for bias."

[1]
[http://idlewords.com/talks/sase_panel.htm](http://idlewords.com/talks/sase_panel.htm)

~~~
rspeer
This instance isn't even like money laundering, it's more like grand theft.

They're not biased data into their ML algorithm and losing track of where the
bias went, like the kind of systems Maciej describes. They're just cutting out
the ML entirely and replacing it 100% with the biased answer they want.

~~~
jonhendry18
It's a coin toss with a loaded coin where both faces are the same.

